# [CFLAGS] pour athlon-xp (résolu)

## Adrien

Salut!!  :Smile: 

Je suis en train de faire une installation un peu particulière en suivant ce tuto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-274968-highlight-stage1.html

Or, dans son exemple, le généreux rédacteur utilise un Pentium alors que j'ai un athlon-xp.

Je me demandais donc simplement si les CFLAGS suivantes pouvaient convenir à mon type d'architecture:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"
```

Merci si vous en avez une idée  :Smile: Last edited by Adrien on Tue Jul 12, 2005 10:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Enlight

il n'y a que mtune et march de specifiques à ton archi, ça devrait passe, c'est l'install que j'ai faite. par contre evite le -mfpmath=sse,387 moi j'y ai gagné un uptime plombé à 6h... depuis que j'ai viré ce flag ça semble rockstable.

----------

## Adrien

Ok cool!

J'ai pas entendu parler de cette CFLAG : -mfpmath=sse,387 (elle n'est pas dans le tuto d'ailleurs)

Sinon, tu veux donc dire que je peux utiliser -march et -mtune mais que :

```
-fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe
```

 ne correspondent pas à mon architecture???

Bon ma deuxième recherche a été plus fructueuse que la première.... :Rolling Eyes: 

Plein de choses ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295374-highlight-cflags+athlonxp.html

Merci enlight  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi perso j'ai çà avec un athlon-xp 2000+ :

```
CFLAGS=" -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

et çà marche au poil:wink:

----------

## Adrien

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> moi perso j'ai çà avec un athlon-xp 2000+ :
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS=" -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
> ```
> ...

 

Sympa  :Wink: !

J'ai bien envie de tester <Os> aussi pour voir ce que donne l'optimisation en taille concrètement..

----------

## _Seth_

Hello, des infos intéressantes sur les cflags  ici , sinon voici les cflags 

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -O2 -mfpmath=387 -falign-functions=4"

```

de ma box 

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1913.246

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3792.89
```

jamais eu de pb depuis 6 mois avec cette config  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Hello, des infos intéressantes sur les cflags  ici , sinon voici les cflags 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -O2 -mfpmath=387 -falign-functions=4"
> ...

 

Il me semblait avoir lu un truc du genre si on met march=athlon-xp, ca sert à rien de mettre les flags suivant pour le sse, le mmx, etc. car c'est redondant. (La seule utilité serait de passer outre les protections des ebuilds qui masquent certains flags pour des raisons de stabilité... mais est-ce raisonable de contre balancer çà? mmmmm)

Quelqu'un peut confirmer oou je me goure méchamment?  :Rolling Eyes: 

--

edit:

 *Quote:*   

>  Important: Les options de compilation -mcpu (même valeur que march), -mmmx, -m3dnow, -msse, -msse2 sont implicites lorsqu'on utilise march, donc ce n'est pas la peine de les rajouter.

 

Je me disais bien aussi...  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

je suis d'accord en plus çà ne sert pas à grand chose de mettre 30000 FLAGS en même temps selon le site de leader256 (son site sur les FLAGS est super bien fait je trouve en plus , bien expliqué  :Wink:  )

donc mieu vaux faire simple surtout qu'il donne des exemple en fonction des procos ...

----------

## Adrien

@ El_Goretto: Oui j'avais vu ça aussi mais je ne retrouvais pas le post en question! Merci, ça va un peu allèger mon make.conf  :Razz: 

Moi j'ai envie de tenter ça: 

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -funroll-loops -falign-functions -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-all-constants -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -freename-register -fweb" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fvisibility=hidden"
```

Et puis voir ce que ça donne  :Twisted Evil:  Bon je pense qu'au bout du compte je vais devoir en virer pas mal mais après tout ça peut être marrant si ça marche  :Very Happy: 

Pour récapituler, il paraît donc en tout cas que celles-ci ne sont pas très "sûres":

CXXFLAGS="-fvisibility=hidden" -mfpmath=sse  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> @ El_Goretto: Oui j'avais vu ça aussi mais je ne retrouvais pas le post en question! Merci, ça va un peu allèger mon make.conf 
> 
> Moi j'ai envie de tenter ça: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

NO COMMENT  :Razz:  , cela ne va te servir à rien de mettre autant de FLAGS demande au vétéran ils te diront pareil (moi à la base il me semble que c'était scout qui me l'avait dis  :Cool:  et ma même aider pour mes FLAGS , je l'en remercie d'ailleur) alors met des FLAGS pas trop longue pour un debut en tout cas les mienne (voir plus haut) passent niquel sous ma gentoo et en plus c'est rapide  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NO COMMENT  , cela ne va te servir à rien de mettre autant de FLAGS demande au vétéran ils te diront pareil (moi à la base il me semble que c'était scout qui me l'avait dis  et ma même aider pour mes FLAGS , je l'en remercie d'ailleur) alors met des FLAGS pas trop longue pour un debut en tout cas les mienne (voir plus haut) passent niquel sous ma gentoo et en plus c'est rapide 

 

Oui c'est peut-être un peu bourrin  :Razz:  !!! Merci pour les conseils en tout cas  :Wink:  !

----------

## El_Goretto

@Adrien: Au pire, si t'arrives à faire un minibench pour voir si ya une différence notable... ou même rien qu'au feeling, ça serait pas mal de faire un petit retour d'expérience. J'avoue que sur mon desktop et mon laptop, je me suis limité à la version Gentoo_Lover  :Smile:  (bon, ok, O2 et pas Os, et j'ai été tenté par le O3...  :Smile: )

Mais pour ce que j'en sais, pour gagner réellement, faut tuner les flags pour chaque ebuilds (bien ch...t), sachant que compliquer son make.conf revient souvent à rendre moins stable l'ensemble...

Mais bon, c'est sûr, on est joueur ou on l'est pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Au pire, si t'arrives à faire un minibench pour voir si ya une différence notable... ou même rien qu'au feeling, ça serait pas mal de faire un petit retour d'expérience. J'avoue que sur mon desktop et mon laptop, je me suis limité à la version Gentoo_Lover  (bon, ok, O2 et pas Os, et j'ai été tenté par le O3... )
> 
> Mais pour ce que j'en sais, pour gagner réellement, faut tuner les flags pour chaque ebuilds (bien ch...t), sachant que compliquer son make.conf revient souvent à rendre moins stable l'ensemble...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est sûr, on est joueur ou on l'est pas 

 

Tout à fait d'accord, je pense que de toutes façons je vais me gaufrer au moins 2 ou 3 fois, mais ça peut être sympa de s'amuser avec les CFLAGS  :Very Happy: 

Si j'arrive à finir mon install avec celles que j'ai mis ci-dessus (et vu le tuto que je suis, ça devrait me prendre quelques jours) je vous tiendrais au courant  :Wink: 

Pour l'instant la première fois que j'ai suivi le tuto j'ai utilisé les CFLAGS du rédacteur:

dans un premier temps:  

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium -pipe"
```

puis: 

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium -mtune=pentium -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"
```

Ce qui est tout de même pas mal chargé.

A la fin de mon install, ça marchait bien et c'était stable mais je me suis aperçu (seulement à la fin) que j'avais fait mon emerge -e system en ~x86  :Confused: 

Et j'ai eu quelques segfault et petits problèmes avec certains logiciels mais bon....ça n'a pas forcément de rapport

Je vais recommencer tout ça dès ce soir  :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A la fin de mon install, ça marchait bien et c'était stable mais je me suis aperçu (seulement à la fin) que j'avais fait mon emerge -e system en ~x86 
> 
> Et j'ai eu quelques segfault et petits problèmes avec certains logiciels mais bon....ça n'a pas forcément de rapport
> ...

 

mdr  :Laughing: 

Bah, en fait effectivement, après c'est difficile de dire si ça vient des flags ou du ~arch  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

les flags redondants ça aide quand par example march est filtré par l'ebuild donc tu peux specifier msse m3dnow et mmmx ou simplement mettre march et mtune.

par contre msse et -mfpmath c'est pas contradictoire?

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> les flags redondants ça aide quand par example march est filtré par l'ebuild donc tu peux specifier msse m3dnow et mmmx ou simplement mettre march et mtune.
> 
> par contre msse et -mfpmath c'est pas contradictoire?

 

Bonne nouvelle alors! 

Perso j'ai viré les "mmmx msse m3dnow" mais utilisé "march et mtune".

Pour faire un petit compte-rendu toujours par rapport au tuto cité dans le premier post, si y'en a que ça intéresse:

Pour la première version du make.conf, j'ai utilisé ça:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe -funroll-loops -falign-functions -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-all-constants -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftracer" 

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS} 
```

J'ai conservé ces flags, jusqu'au <emerge -e system> mais la compilation est partie en sucette sur le 3° package, à savoir:

```
C compiler cannot create executables
```

Donc j'ai rectifié mon make.conf en mettant quasiment texto ce qu'il y avait dans le tuto c'est à dire:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"
```

Et relancé le <emerge -e system>, et là, ça a l'air de bien se passer, je verrais ce soir en rentrant  :Rolling Eyes:  !!Last edited by Adrien on Tue Mar 01, 2005 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Heu le probléme c'est pas la compile qui passe où pas, le risque c'est le binaire va-t'il faire ce qu'il est censé faire, ni plus, ni moins? bref en gros vais-je avoir un uptime de ouf ou un truc qui fera passer windows 98 SE pour un bête de stabilité...

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Heu le probléme c'est pas la compile qui passe où pas, le risque c'est le binaire va-t'il faire ce qu'il est censé faire, ni plus, ni moins? bref en gros vais-je avoir un uptime de ouf ou un truc qui fera passer windows 98 SE pour un bête de stabilité...

 

Oui bien sûr mais ça ça reste à voir  :Wink:  , pas encore eu le temps de tester, là j'ai des emmerdes avec fluxbox et xdm  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je parlais de compile parce que c'est là où j'en étais à ce moment là....

----------

## Enlight

lol les seuls avec qui je touche du bois... :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon pour faire une petite conclusion: avec toutes ces CFLAGS, pas de gros changements dans les performances (enfin c'est un peu ce que tout le monde m'avait dit de toute façon). En revanche il semble qu'avec ce type d'installation (et les optimisations qui vont avec) GCC est plus performant. En d'autres termes j'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné en temps de compilation, mais bon ça reste un aperçu au feeling et d'autres auront sûrement un avis bien plus éclairé que moi sur la question.

Pour la stabilité, je reprends l'expression d'enlight : rockstable !!  :Very Happy:  Absolument aucun problème jusqu'à maintenant.

Autrement j'imagine que certains d'entre vous auront déjà vu, mais y'a une note intéressante dans un howto de Gentoo wiki sur un soft qui s'appelle Acovea (dans portage) et qui détermine (après une longue phase de test) les CFLAGS adapté à un système. On en parle ici aussi: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=157108

----------

## Gentree

IL y a un enorme thread anglo a ce sujet "CFLAG CENTRAL" mais ici qqs conclusions genrales (au moins pour athlon-xp)

1. Meme les cflags en O3 un peu fous sont pour la pluspart stable en compil et exec.

Mais... O3 n'est pas plus vite que O2 , ca fait des binaires bcp plus gros et ca prends un eternite a compiler en raport avec un O2

2, Si t'as une disque dur qui boite un tu compile Linux pour aller dans ton telephon portable Os peut etre plus vite.

3. Ahh! acovea .

J'ai passer par acovea: des semaines d'essay , qui ma faire passer par la :

```
#acovea tune for 3.4.0 on athlon-xp [o1(-2),o2(7/22),addit(1/13),o3(2/3),fast-math,?]

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O1 -pipe -mtune=athlon-xp

-fno-thread-jumps -fno-crossjumping  -fomit-frame-pointer

-fstrength-reduce -fstrict-aliasing  -fgcse -falign-jumps  -falign-functions  -fcse-skip-blocks  -fschedule-insns -fpeephole2 -frerun-loop-opt -funswitch-loops

-foptimize-sibling-calls -fcse-follow-jumps

-fprefetch-loop-arrays  -ftracer

-finline-functions -fweb

-funsafe-math-optimizations   -mieee-fp"

```

pour revinir a:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -mtune=athlon-xp  -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64

-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}  -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="$LDFLAGS -Wl,-O1"

```

(D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 et pour faire des ftp plus gros 2Go)

Acovea est un projet tres interessant qui etait largement mal compris comme un logiciel de tuning. L'autheur a maintainent retirer le site.

C'est un demonstration tres interessant de l'application des techniques de evolution a resoudre un problem complex. L'optimisation des cflags etant pris comme example.

Mais ce n'etait que ca , un example d'application et pas un travail rigoureux du sujet.

Les code d'essay nbench etait m.a.j il y a 10 ans !! Il parle du nouveau processor K6. Quelle rapport donc avec le code qu'on veut faire tourner aujourd'hui?

Autre grande faille il n y pas de profile pour athlon-xp donc les resultat sont au mieux fausses.

Grand dommage que son site n'existe plus parceque il y avait des tres bonnes renseignement sur les cflags et un bon explication du logiciel qui reste tres interessant. (et qu'evitera les gens a perdre leur temps en le prennant pour un utile de point d'optimisation.)

Faites un essay , mais point-interogation sur les valeur des resultats.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## Adrien

Nice! Merci pour ces infos, en tout cas ici j'ai laissé tomber le 03...

++ :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Je teste pas mal mes CFLAGS (+GCC 3.4.3 + LDFLAGS + NTPLonly pour le moment à patcher pour reiser4 etc...) dans une faketoo en ce moment qui me servira de stage 4 pour ma nouvelle install et mes flags actuels (je les poste ce soir) selon time m'ont fait diviser par 2 le temps d'un emerge -epv systeme par 2 et un reemerge de la baselayout se passe en 13s contre 20 avec les classiques 02 march.

A priori on peut faire mieux, mais le problème vient du fait qu' O3 implique O2 qui implique lui même O1 et que dans O1 y'aurait pas mal de flags anti-perfs donc j'etudie la chose.

PS: pour mes optimisations je ne prends plus en compte que usr et sys donnés par time puique mon but est de faire un mount de pas mal de trucs en ram (2Go qui arrivent) et qu'avec ça usr + sys + max 0.02 s  = real.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Les LDFLAGS sont elles bien ? voit on vraiment la différence avec ?

----------

## Enlight

FLAG = drapeau donc ils, le pb c'est que j'ai fait pas mal d'optimisations en même temps donc pour te dire ce qui provient du LDFLAG... de plus j'imagine qu'en chroot elle tourne moins bien que ce qu'elle ferait en vrai, même si elle éclate déjà sa "maman".

Les LDFLAGS que j'ai repris sont ceux d'ubuntoo, il parraît que ça enterre le prelink... faudrait voir sur une appli genre firefox et les libs qui vont bien avec...

----------

## Enlight

Voici le make.conf de ma faketoo : les flags ont l'air vraiment pas dégueu :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -falign-jumps=16 -falign-loops=16 -falign-functions=64 -mfpmath=387  -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fvisibility=hidden"
> ...

 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Voici le make.conf de ma faketoo : les flags ont l'air vraiment pas dégueu :
> 
>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -falign-jumps=16 -falign-loops=16 -falign-functions=64 -mfpmath=387  -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

tu aimes la redondance toi alors! sinon il y a déjà plein d'options dans -march et dans -O2, ça sert pas beaucoup de les mettre plusieurs fois.

C'est pas parce que tes CFLAGS font 5 lignes que tu es plus important  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

pour le fomit, distraction momentannée, pour les redondances... c'est pour être sûr de passer à travers les mailles du filtrage des flags. Pis t'es qu'un jaloux parceque ça marche bien, na!  :Laughing: 

Sérieux par contre j'aimerai bien connaîte l inpact de la quantité de ram sur les perfs parceque hier soir je suis tombé sur un gars avec un 3000+ barton FSB 133 qui me torchait completement sur tous les time avec O2 et march=athlon-xp, seule la faketoo tenait la comparaison, mais pas mon install de base provisoire (stage 3) or il me semble que O2 et march sont spécifiés dans les stage 3 athlon-xp.

Bref seule différence il avait 768 de ram contre mes 256 actuels (pourtant gkellm me donnait plus de 60 Mo de libres)

Edit ah oui le gars était en hardened.... :Shocked: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Edit ah oui le gars était en hardened....

 

Tu veux dire quoi par hardened? Tu parles du noyau?

----------

## pounard

Je veux en revenir au -fpmath=sse,387

Chez moi ca fonctionne parfaitement, mais ca dépend des autres flags j'ai l'impression

Exemple a la con, dont j'ai jamais compris les tenants et les aboutissants:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -ffast-math -malign-double -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse  -mfpmath=sse,387"
```

Ce flag la par exemple flingue presque tous mes binaires, et casse ceux du paquet coreutils, avouez que c'est plutot embettant d'avoir une commande rm qui flingue le fs a chaque utilsation :}

mais par contre,

```
C_AMD="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"

C_MATHS="-mfpmath=sse,387"

C_COMPIL_TIME="-pipe"

C_OPTIM_LEVEL="-O3"

C_MISC="-fprefetch-loop-arrays -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

C_BOURRIN="-finline-functions -falign-jumps=16 -falign-loops=16 -falign-functions=64"

CFLAGS="${C_AMD} ${C_OPTIM_LEVEL} ${C_MATHS} ${C_BOURRIN} ${C_MISC} ${C_COMPIL_TIME}" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"
```

Ces flags la eux fonctionnent parfaitement, j'ai fait une install custom de 2005.0 avec NPTL, sans bootstrap et à partir du stage1, et je dois avouer que ca roxx carrément, j'ai eu aucun soucis de compilation et aucun binaire au comportement bizarre, et pas de problèmes d'uptime non plus!

Donc voila, ce que voulais vous dire, méfiez vous des flags, c'est pas UN flag qui pete vos binaires ou qui accelere votre machine, c'est la bonne combinaison de flags !!!

La mienne semble vraiment barbare, mais avec un Atlhon-xp barton 2500+/333@3200+/400 ca marche vraiment impeccable!

----------

## Enlight

-ffastmath est unsafe au possible, et à pour ce que j'en ai vu le -mfpmath=sse,387 est tout sauf une optimisation.

Pour en revenir à ffastmath, la seule utilisation intéressante a priori serait pour les encodages qui n'ont pas de gros besoins en précision.

après moultes et moultes essais (je persiste, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé plus rapide que march + O2 plus fomit-frame-pointers) les flags que j'annonçait avant marchaient surtout bien à cause des autres optimisations.

Sireyessire m'avais mis en garde mais quand on est borné...

----------

## Adrien

 *pounard wrote:*   

> mais par contre,
> 
> ```
> C_AMD="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"
> 
> ...

 

Sympa tout ça!! Je vais tester aussi avec mon barton si j'ai l'occasion...

J'aime bien le C_BOURRIN surtout  :Wink: 

----------

## pounard

Héhé

Je suis loin d'être un expert en gcc, mais les flags bourrins pourraient apparament être assez éfficaces, ceci dit comme dit Enlight, c'est peut être bien vrai que ca serve a rien, la différence de vitesse chez moi est surment du a l'installe bien plus propre que n'était celle d'avant (qui date d'il y a 3 ans) et aux nptl...

Mais dans le doute ca reste stable, je reste comme ca! :}

----------

## _Seth_

Je ne sais pas trop ce que font les LDFLAGS mais je viens d'avoir des petits problèmes avec pour recompiler emacs ! ? ! 

Sinon c'est pas évident d'arriver a bien optimiser ses flags  :Shocked: 

Bon courage

----------

## Enlight

avec quels flags? chez moi il est passé comme une fleur

----------

## _Seth_

Avec ceux la :

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"
```

Mais sur 15 jour de compil régulière je n'ai eu des pb que pour emacs...

----------

## Enlight

Il faut un fallback normalement, prends les LDFLAGS du central sur le forum, ils sont préconisés par un dév gentoo.

----------

## pounard

Tout compte fait après avoir lu quelques doc je pense que y aller trop porc sur l'optim est un peu bourrin

A la finale j'opte pour un tout simple CFLAGS="-march=ahtlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387" avec des LDFLAGS et roulaize

----------

## Enlight

moi je virerais le -mfpmath ou alors =387 seulement, sse à déjà bien assez à faire

----------

## pounard

<troll>

de toute façon on en fera tout ce qu'on voudra, optimiser a fond, le x86 restera toujours une des architectures les plus archaïques de notre ère informatique, construite patch sur patch au n'importe quoi, alors sse ou pas...

</troll>

EDIT: second degree bien sur je tiens pas a dénigrer je ferais pas mieux, mais ceci dit, c'est vrai :}

----------

## Enlight

Mouais honnetement c'est pas pour être rétro mais je trouvais l'archi du 68000 super bien faite... à quand une gentoo su ma TI 92 (affaire à suivre avec TI GCC  :Very Happy:  quand ma liste de todo plus grande que moi sera achevée...)

----------

